# Cigreen and VPRS RDA - the Virus



## RichJB (10/9/16)

Another RDA from Cigreen who seem to be quite the innovators in RDAs these days. This one is a collaboration with VPRS which is a Californian company. It's 24mm and features a double stacked Goon deck and either bottom (Kennedy) or side airflow. This review is by the Vaping Bogan so, as always, proceed with caution if extreme language offends you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

